# Rebuild Update



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Been a while since I last posted anything about my project.

As of a couple of weeks ago, the engine rebuild is DONE. Everything's in place except for the A/C bracket. I decided to replace the bushings on the bracket, but then discovered that I couldn't get two of the bushings installed without a hydraulic press. :banghead: I have a replacement used bracket on the way; meanwhile, I'll order a new set of bushings and take them to a machine shop.

I have replaced every hose that I plan to replace. There are a couple of hoses that are being reused, but they're all in good shape.

Yesterday I pushed the car closer to the middle of the garage and put it on jackstands. I then replaced the oil cooler, fuel lines, slave cylinder, and a few other odds and ends. I still need to assemble the part of the A/C bracket that is still in the engine bay, but at this point my car is basically 100% ready for the engine. And the engine is ready itself, except for the bracket and the bellhousing.

Here are some pics. I was playing around with my camera settings, so they're not great photos.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> Been a while since I last posted anything about my project.
> 
> As of a couple of weeks ago, the engine rebuild is DONE. Everything's in place except for the A/C bracket. I decided to replace the bushings on the bracket, but then discovered that I couldn't get two of the bushings installed without a hydraulic press. :banghead: I have a replacement used bracket on the way; meanwhile, I'll order a new set of bushings and take them to a machine shop.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely.

Does the engine go into the car this weekend?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> Coming along nicely.
> 
> Does the engine go into the car this weekend?


 Depends on a few things, like getting the bracket on time and working out some life-related logistics.

...but quite possibly yes. I've slipped my deadline on this thing by months, so no guarantees, but there's a great chance that it will happen.


----------

